# Same Ceiling: orange peel and knockdown



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

I have tried to upload a sample picture of each. Ignore the color, as it is way off because I could not use the flash that close up.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you're going to notice that difference. It's probably going to be very difficult to find someone who can just redo the kitchen ceiling and make it all match. The only way to find out is to call finishers in your area to see if they think they can do it. Or you could study up on finishing techniques and give it a whirl.

Easiest might be some type of trim or faux beam to cover the juncture. Could also do a soffit, or hang some cabinets, or put in a row of overhead lamps hanging from a base that hides the junction. But without seeing pictures of the rooms and transition it is hard to offer suggestions as to what might look good.


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are some pictures of the kitchen and dining room to give you some perspective. Again, the color is not accurate.


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

And a few more...


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

It would be tempting to put a nice 1x6 that matches the species and finish of your cabinets over that transition. Probably wouldn't cost much if you did it yourself. If that doesn't look ok then I guess your back to trying to match the finish. 

Also put a corner shelf on the dining room side of your wall cabinet and wrap the upper trim around to match the shelf and trim on the sink side. And replace the panel on the dining room side of your base cabinet with one with matching finish (maybe even corner shelves there too). I know, I know - you only asked about the ceiling.


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

We really like the look of the long, continuous ceiling. I think that I will try to do a gradual transition from the knockdown into the orange peel.

As for the corner shelf and base cabinet, you are 100% right!

Any advice on the transition? I was planning on just using the individual "texture in a can" type spray bottles to do the texturing instead of renting an air compressor and spray gun. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend attempting a transition
I doubly wouldn't recommend a transition with popcorn in a can, that would add yet a third texture



> We really like the look of the long, continuous ceiling


With this I tripley wouldn't recommend an attempt at a transition

No matter how well done it ends up (which, frankly, would be surprising if it didn't look really bad, and leave you with more of a mess to fix), it will look like what it is
Which is two different ceilings blended together

That doesn't mean you might not be OK with that
But really, that's what it'll look like


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

Then what do you recommend?

Are you saying...
1. That the best thing to do is hire a professional? 
2. That I should re-texture the entire kitchen?
3. That I should re-texture the living room, dining room, and kitchen so that there will just be one new texture?
4. That I should avoid using the texture in a can (knock-down) and just rent high-end tools?

I appreciate your comments, but I would like some further explanation so I know what to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

number 3 above or re-think the beam.

Most pros would want to do a rock over some might be willing to skim them all.


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you saying that most pros would want to put new sheet rock up to cover the entire kitchen, dining room, and living room ceilings? These are some good sized rooms with very large vaulted ceilings.

I do want to do this the right way and make it look nice, and I am willing to take the time and effort to do it. Several DIY tutorials simply state that I should just match the texture in the kitchen. Are these tutorials geared towards people that are not as particular with their houses? Is it that hard to match texture? Is it a bad idea to put a new texture over an existing smoother texture?

I am new to this and really appreciate your help!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes most pros would want to perform a rock over. Some pros might be willing to skim smooth then texture.

It is the fool proof way to give you the results you desire. IF YOUR PAYING A PRO YOU WANT PRO RESULTS.

The variables in applying a knockdown to blend are diverse. water content of compound, air preasure, nozzle setting, etc.,& etc....(pros do not have the time to play with all of the above and still not get it just right)

the friuts of your DIY effort might taste ok to you, but what about the guy that wants to buy your house 5 years from now?


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

You mentioned putting new drywall over the existing ceiling and possibly smoothing out the texture by adding more compound, but why not sand down the ceiling to make it smoother?


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

How long will that take and how dusty do you think it will be?:no:

Is the beam looking better?


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

Compared to redoing the vaulted living room (very large) and dining room ceilings, I think that it could be a real time saver. Yes, it would be dusty, but the kitchen ceiling peaks at less than 14' high (much lower than the living room) and has a much smaller surface area compared to the living room.

So I am gathering from your response, that given the right circumstances, sanding or smoothing the kitchen ceiling may actually be the best option, but in many houses it may actually be more work.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

The beam will provide a visual partition/ a logical break point.

The eye and mind can accept a differant texture once you have that partition.

If you still need the knockdown texture in the kitchen / go for it.

You will find that the painted heavy orange peel will not sand very well.

1. rough sand 60-80 grit ( to rough up surface) 20 minutes only
2. wipe to remove dust
3. prime with Freash Start
4.skim coat with 90 minute compound / sand
5. REPEAT STEP 4 until ceiling is smooth
6. apply knockdown texture if you want.


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, the beam is becoming an option again, but I am not against doing some hard work and doing it right. Instead of a beam, I have also considered installing a line of decorative tiles where the beam would have gone. Both of these options are secondary to re-texturing the entire kitchen ceiling, if that is what it takes (and it looks like that it probably will).


----------



## sir_rob (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for breaking down the steps for me!


----------

